# consistency



## gtballer (Apr 9, 2007)

I am 15 years old and I am having trouble with my swing. It's not consistent at all. One day I will be driving 280 yard drives straight down the middle and the next day I'll be slicing them into the woods. Sometimes it changes in the middle of the game also. Like the other day I shot a 48 with 4 pars on 9 holes meaning that I had good holes and extremely terrible holes. Does anyone have any tips on how to have a consistent swing.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Tourist in NY asks a cab driver "How do you get to Carnagie Hall?"
Cab driver says "Practice, practice, practice"
It is common for beginners to struggle with consistancy. You haven't grooved anything yet, which can be a good thing (you haven't grooved bad habits yet)
Work on your fundementals, grip, address, stance, and posture, ball position, and backswing. Get the fundementals down so you repeat them the same every time
GL, and have fun

By the way, I have been golfing a long time, and we all suffer from this issue. I spend about 3 to 4 hours at the range every week, and then another 2 hours a week chipping during lunch time.
There are no shortcuts


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yep..no shotcuts..just keep working on it, you'll get it! It sounds to me like your almost there..if your driving 280(I hope you went to a LM to confirm that..)you must be doing something right!


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Sounds to me like you have a very handsy swing. Usually spraying your shots all over the place means you have a swing that is decent, but you control where the ball goes by moving your hands and arms. This means you have really good hand eye coordination, so that is a plus, but hand and arm controlled swings are difficult to keep consistent. Consult a pro and ask him to teach you how to control your shots using the action of your body, minimizing your hands and arms in the swing. This is the most consistent way to swing a golf club.

Do this and you'll notice a definite consistency in your misses, when you do miss. This is something that will help you greatly. Golf is all about knowing where the ball is going, and when it doesn't end up there, knowing where it will miss.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

practice ...all there is to say really...if you play once a week your not gonna go anywhere ..the mroe you can get out there the more consistant you will be


----------



## gtballer (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks, like I said I'm only 15 years old, 6 foot 2 and flexible and play about 4 times a week so I guess Golf is no exeption for the saying practice makes perfect. I guess I'll get there some day


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Wait one question. Where do you spend the most time practicing on your game? Driving range, playing, or chipping putting ? If you really wanna shave strokes off your score fast practice your chipping and putting twice as much as anything else.


----------



## gtballer (Apr 9, 2007)

Normally I just play and sometimes practice putting on the putting green. I would qualify my self as a pretty good putter but I still have lots of work to do on the chipping. I'll try practicing my putting and chipping for at least 15 minutes each time I go out. Thanks


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Good luck....


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

Find a range in your area that has a reputable pro. Invest a few bucks and take one lesson. BTW, he should look at your swing before making any suggestions. He should also only give you one or at most two things to work on. Work on those things for a couple of weeks and then have him look at your swing again. Odds are, if you practice at the range, you may not have to pay for each lesson.

Have fun,

BT


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

As an instructor, I would advise heavily against taking just one lesson. While you can accomplish a little bit in one lesson, if you want to make any significant progress, you're probably going to have to change more than what can be accomplished in one normal lesson. I generally charge quite a premium for someone that is looking for a 'magical lesson;' not to take advantage of anyone, but because it is difficult and time consuming to try to fix many swing flaws in one session.

Some people are willing to pay a premium and they do well with it, but usually come back for more when they realize how much work they need to do.

Find a pro who is willing to give you a discount for package lessons. I'll generally do 5 for $140, but I include a lot of specialized services with my lessons. You can find cheaper, and easier than you might think.

Develop a great swing while you are still as young as you are and have the time to put into it and you have a chance to be extremely good.


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

I was presuming, from his original post, that he pretty much had the basics covered. I also figured the inconsistancy issues were a product of minor setup and/or swing flaws, in which case, a single lesson might do the trick. Sure, a series of lessons would be ideal, especially for the beginner, but the funds aren't always there. But if they are, that's the way to go.

BT


----------

